# Alco Century 430



## CarlosVasconcelos (Oct 24, 2011)

Hi Everyone,
As I am new in Canada, I just want to know if CN or CP had Alco Century 430 Locomotives working in their inventory ??
I bought a Tyco HO Alco Century 430 and will now look for a shell for CN or CP.

Regards.
Carlos


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

There were only 16 ever built in '65-66 and they went as follows; Green Bay & Western, 1, New York Central 10, Reading 2, Alco Demonstrator 3 (later sold to the Seaboard Coast Line Railroad). There are 5 surviving ones today.


----------



## CarlosVasconcelos (Oct 24, 2011)

So I made a bad purchase...lol...!
I will try to find now a HO New York Central Shell for this locomotive....lol.
Thank you Shay


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

No such thing as a bad model train purchase, just an untimely addition to the fleet...:thumbsup:


----------



## bradimous1 (Mar 3, 2010)

see if you can find a demonstrator shell


----------



## bradimous1 (Mar 3, 2010)

this may be of interest to you as well Carlos

http://www.ho-scaletrains.net/tycobrownboxdiesels/id8.html


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

Did it come with a shell? If so you could paint it as a yard engine. Just black out the name on it and use it for car switching. I did that with an engine that had a store name on the shell.


----------



## CarlosVasconcelos (Oct 24, 2011)

*Alco C 430*

Thank you guys !

I bought the NYSE Susquehanna decal for this locomotive.
I will try to modify this loco...as soon I finish I will publish the pics.

Thank you all for the tips.

Regards
Carlos


----------

